# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης > [Δέκτης MPEG4] Crypto ReDi 50A (Δεν λειτουργεί)

## Dr_Giwrgos

Διαθέτω τον επίγειο δέκτη mpeg4 "Crypto ReDi 50A" απο το 2011 ή 2012 (Δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς).


Ανοιξα το καπάκι του κ παρατήρησα πως κάηκε η ασφάλειά του. (1,6 Ampere)
Είχα μια άλλη (απο σαβουροκυκλώματα) κ την τοποθέτησα αλλά κάηκε κ αυτή.

Θα ήθελα να τονίσω μια κακή συνήθεια που είχαμε κατά την έναρξη λειτουργίας του. Κάθε βράδυ βγάζουμε όλα τα καλώδια (τηλεόρασης, αποκωδικοποιητή και τροφοδοτικού ενισχυτή κεραίας) καθώς θεωρούμε πως καταναλώνουν ενέργεια κ στο standby.

Ομως τον αποκωδικοποιητή δεν τον κλείναμε ώστε το πράσινο λαμπάκι να γίνεται κόκκινο.
Οπότε κάθε φορά που τον ξανατοποθετούσαμε στην μπρίζα αυτή πετούσε στιγμιαίες σπίθες με χαρακτηριστικό ήχο.

Ανεβάζω κ φωτογραφίες. Θα ήθελα να τονίσω πως "μέτρησα" τις διόδους με πολύμετρο κ βζάζουν ένδειξη.
Η διάταξη του "μεγάλου μετασχηματιστή" με τις σπέιρες δεν βγάζει αντίσταση στις δευτερέυουσες 0 Ωμ δηλαδή.
Οι πρωτευων σπείρες βγάζουν κάποια Ωμ

Αν έχει πρόβλημα μόνο η τροφοδοσία του...υπάρχει περίπτωση να τροφοδοτήσω μέσω ενός pack 12volt 2A κολλώντας καλώδια σε κατάλληλα σημεία?

----------


## Karny

Συνήθως όλα αυτά δουλεύουν με 12V, προχώρα κανονικά με εξωτερικό μετασχηματιστή,άσε και μια ασφάλεια να υπάρχει στο κύκλωμα καλού κακού...οι φωτό που έβαλες δεν εμφανίζονται

----------


## Dr_Giwrgos

Οι φωτογραφίες


IMG_20161025_181929.jpgIMG_20161025_182101.jpgIMG_20161025_182422.jpgIMG_20161027_134901.jpgIMG_20161027_134912.jpgIMG_20161027_134924.jpg

----------


## Papas00zas

Δύο τινά έιναι...ή κάπου έχει βραχυκυκλωμένο πυκνωτή-και πρέπει να είναι οι μικροί κοντά στην ασφάλεια αλλα και ο μεγάλος ηλεκτρολυτικός ή βραχυκυκλωμένο ημιαγωγό. Θα πρέπει να τα ξεκολλήσεις και να τα μετρήσεις. Για να σε βοηθήσω,οτιδήποτε είναι στο AC δεν εχει πολικότητα....θα προσέξεις μόνο τις διόδους και τους ηλεκτρολυτικους μετά στη σύνδεση. Τώρα αν θες να δουλεψει πες μας τι τάσεις δίνει το τροφοδοτικό στην έξοδο....αν κάτι γράφει το τυπωμενο εχει καλως. Αν και συνηθως ειναι 2 τασεων με 5 και 12 βολτ. Κανονικά θα πεπρεπε να βάλεις και μια φωτογραφία με όλο το κυκλωμα του δέκτη για να δουμε που θα συνδεθει το εξωτερικό τροφοδοτικό,αυτό ομως μπορεί να γίνει και αργότερα. 
Για το μετασχηματιστή αυτό να μη σε ανησυχεί-δουλεύει σε πολύ υψηλή συχνότητα και έχει άλλη κατασκευή γι'αυτό και σου δείχνει 0 στο δευτερεύον. 
Αυτό που λες δεν ειναι τόσο καταστρεπτικό καθότι μια μιρκη σπίθα θα βγει επειδή ο πυκνωτης τραβάει ρεύμα μέχρι να φορτιστει. Στην δικιά σου περίπτωση ομως μάλλον ειχε πρόβλημα η μπρίζα

----------


## GSR600

IMG_20161027_134901.jpgΤσεκαρε τα εξαρτηματα που εχω σημειωση και αν ειναι ολα οκ τοτε πας για το DH321.
http://fa.itservice-bg.net/baza/ic_p...DH321_data.pdf

----------


## klik

Το FSDH321 μόνο αν βρεθεί σε στοκ εγχώρια ή από ebay στην Κίνα. Εχει απαγορευτεί η πώληση του (και πολλών άλλων της ίδιας κατασκευάστριας fairchild) λόγω πατέντας που επικαλέστηκε αμερικάνικη εταιρία....
Είναι πλήρες τσιπάκι με τροφοδοσία απ ευθείας από τα 310V χωρίς αντίσταση (έχει πηγή ρεύματος) και fet και έλεγχο overcurrent εσωτερικά (ούτε εξωτερική αντίσταση δεν χρειάζεται για current sense). Επειδή τα κάνει όλα και συμφέρει, είναι ο συνηθυσμένος ύποπτος σε τέτοιες βλάβες. Δες τη ζένερ στο ποδαράκι τροφοδοσίας (από το βοηθητικό τύλιγμα του μετασχηματιστή).

----------


## Dr_Giwrgos

Καταρχήν Χρόνια Πολλά για την εθνική μας επέτειο!

Παρακάτω οι φωτογραφίες όλης της πλακέτας.

IMG_20161027_222354.jpgIMG_20161027_222420.jpgIMG_20161027_222434.jpgIMG_20161027_222807.jpgIMG_20161027_222834.jpg

Ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις...

Το λοιπόν

"GSR600" Τα 3 μπλέ στοιχεία της πλακέτας επειδή δεν γνωρίζω τι ακριβώς κάνουν τα έλεγξα χωρίς να τα ξεκολλήσω....μετρώντας την αντίστασή τους (καθόλου) κ με το ¨τζιτζίκι¨ (καθόλου μπιπ)

Το επόμενο που πρόλαβα να κάνω είναι να τοποθετήσω 13Volt AC περίπου στην αρχή του κυκλώματος κ παρατήρησα πως γινόταν 17-18Volt DC κατόπιν...εκτός απο δύο σημεία που γινόταν 9 Volt DC. 

Τις διόδους όλες τι "κοιταξα" χωρίς να τις ξεκολλήσω με το πολύμετρο κ όλες βγάζανε αριθμητική ένδειξη. 
Ξέχασα να κοιτάξω την Zener πρίν το "μαγικό" chip-aki. 
Στον μετασχηματιστή επάνω γράφει "12"

IMG009.jpg

Αρα αφού το AC το κάνει DC λογικά έχω πρόβλημα στο CHIP :Rolleyes: 

Το Chip είναι Αυτό?

----------


## xsterg

εγω βλεπω οτι δεν το εχεις με το αθλημα. θα σου ελεγα να το αφησεις για καποιον πιο εμπειρο ειδικα το τμημα με τα 220.

----------

nyannaco (29-10-16)

----------


## GSR600

Καλημέρα, καταρχήν θα ήθελα να πω εντελώς φιλικά οτι επειδή στο κύκλωμα υπάρχουν επικίνδυνες τάσεις θα πρέπει να είσαι αρκετά προσεκτικός. Επίσης το ότι εφαρμοζεις τάση επάνω στο κύκλωμα εκτος του οτι δεν ειναι σωστο μπορεί να δημιουργήσεις μεγαλύτερη ζημιά. Τις μεγάλες διοδους ισχυος στην εξοδο καλο θα ηταν να τις ξεκολησεις και να τις μετρήσεις.(Δεν χρειαζετε να τις βγαλεις τελειως το ενα ποδαρακι στο αερα).Ακομα και αν αλλαξεις το DH321 θα πρέπει να εισαι σίγουρος για τα υπολοιπα αλλιώς θα το ξανακαψεις.Επισης αν ξεκολησεις το τσιπακι λογικα δεν θα σου καψει την ασφαλεια, δοκίμασε το και πες.

Στάλθηκε από το GT-N5100 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Dr_Giwrgos

Τμημα φυσικης εχω σπουδασει δεν ειμαι ηλεκτρονικος. 
Δεν εφαρμοσα 230 νοlt. Δεν παιζω με την ζωη μου. 
Εννοειτε ευπροσδεκτες οι φιλικες παρατηρησεις. Γι αυτο αλλωστε κ απευθυνομαι σε εσας.

Εφαρμοσα
13,...Volt Ac με 0,5 ampere κ ασφαλεια 0.5ampere  που λειτουργει με την ανοδο της θερμοκρασιας.


Θεωρησα πως ετσι θα καταλαβω αν λειτουργει τουλαχιστον το rectifier με τις 4 διοδους κ τον ηλεκτρολυτικο πυκνωτη.

Παντως θα ξεκολλησω τις μεγαλες διοδους κ θα τις μετρησω.

Πρεπει να ημιξεκολλησω στοιχεια για να τα ερευνησω.

Απο την αλλη ειναι ξεκαθαρο που μπορω να δωσω τροφοδοσια απο εξωτερικο τροφοδοτικο ή οι φωτογραφιες δεν βοηθουν?

----------


## klik

> ...
> Εφαρμοσα
> 13,...Volt Ac
> 
> ...
> Απο την αλλη ειναι ξεκαθαρο που μπορω να δωσω τροφοδοσια απο εξωτερικο τροφοδοτικο ή οι φωτογραφιες δεν βοηθουν?


Δεν είναι ξεκάθαρο ούτε ΠΟΥ έδωσες τροφοδοσία 13Volt AC. Η πλακέτα περιμένει 230Vac, οπότε θα ήθελα να μάθω που έβαλες αυτή την τάση.

Αν δεν έχεις χαλάσει την πλακέτα με την εξωτερική τάση που έβαλες, τότε θα πρέπει από τα εξαρτήματα μετά το εσωτερικό τροφοδοτικό, να διαπιστωθεί ποια ή ποιες ήταν οι παραγόμενες τάσεις ώστε να ξέρουμε που θα μπει εξωτερικό τροφοδοτικό και με τι χαρακτηριστικά. Είναι πιθανό να αρκεί ένα σταθεροποιημένο τροφοδοτικό 12V, αλλά αν μπει στην τύχη υπάρχει ρίσκο. Τα ηλεκτρονικά δεν συγχωρούν λάθη.

ΥΓ. οι ασφάλειες προστατεύουν από τη φωτιά, όχι από την πρόκληση βλάβης. Το T στις ασφάλειες δεν σημαίνει με θερμοκρασία, αλλά αντέχει για κάποια χρονική τιμή, σε ελαφρά μεγαλύτερα ρεύματα πριν καεί.

----------

FILMAN (31-10-16)

----------


## GSR600

Γνώμη μου μην ασχοληθείς καθόλου να βάλεις αλλο τροφοδοτικό γιατι δεν θα βγάλεις άκρη. Τσεκαρε αυτα που σου ειπα τις μεγαλες διοδους και μετα ξεκολησε το τσιπ να δεις αν καιει την ασφαλεια και μετα ξαναμιλαμε. Φιλικα.

Στάλθηκε από το GT-N5100 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Dr_Giwrgos

Τάση 13volt AC έδωσα απο την αρχή του κυκλώματος που κανονικά θα ξεκινούσαν τα 230Volt.

Μόλις έφτασα στον μεγάλο ηλεκτρολυτικό πυκνωτή παρατήρησα πως μετέτρεψε σε 17-18 volt DC. 
Κατόπιν μέτρησα τάση μέχρι την έναρξη του μετασχηματιστή κ στο chipaki που βρίσκεται στο κάτω μέρος(Δεν το γνωρίζω πως λέγεται), όπου είχα τιμές πάλι +_ 17-18 volt DC.

Στην απέναντι πλευρά του μετασχηματιστή που αρχίζουν οι δίοδοι ισχύος δεν είχα καθόλου τάση.
Δεν πιστευα ότι θα κάψω κάτι με 13AC. Αν έχει καεί δίοδος γύρω απο το chip θα το έκαιγα οπωσδήποτε λογικά,ε?
Εβαλα όμως αρχικά 0,5ampere ασφάλεια για μικρές τάσεις.

Το καταλαβαίνω βέβαια πως το ηλεκτρονικά δεν συγχωρούν λάθη. (Εχω κάψει παλιά μητρική επειδή απο βιασύνη μου να την δουλέψω της έβγαλα χαρτόνινο κάλυμμα κ αυτή ακούμπησε σε μέταλλο με τις γνωστές συνέπειες!!!!)


Θα κάνω όπως μου λέτε. Θα αφαιρέσω το chip και θα το βάλω στην μπρίζα ώστε να δω αν θα καταστραφεί η ασφάλεια καθώς κ θα μετρήσω τις διόδους ισχύος ανεξάρτητα απο τα προηγούμενα(ξεκολλώντας ένα ποδαράκι).

----------


## klik

Εφόσον έδωσες 13V στην θέση (φίς) που θα έπρεπε να έχει 230V ισχύουν τα εξής: 


 ΔΕΝ έχεις προκαλέσει ζημιά στην πλακέτα!  οι 4 δίοδοι δεν είναι βραχυκυκλωμένες δεν χρειάζεται να τις αφαιρέσεις για να τις μετρήσεις, αλλιώς θα καιγόταν η ασφάλεια και δεν θα μέτραγες DC στον πυκνωτή. Δεν αρκεί βέβαια να ξέρουμε ότι δεν είναι βραχυκυκλωμένες, πρέπει να ξέρουμε και αν λειτουργούν. Μια απλή μέτρηση με πολύμετρο σε θέση διόδου θα πρέπει να σου δείξει αν λειτουργούν (θα μετρήσεις σε ορθή φορά και θα περιμένεις ένδειξη γύρω στα 0,65 στο πολύμετρο)  στις δοκιμές δεν ρισκάρουμε απλά περιμένοντας να δούμε αν θα εκραγεί μια ασφάλεια, αλλά βάζουμε μια λάμπα πυρακτώσεως σε σειρά με τα 230V. Λάμπα 40Watt (για έναν τέτοιο αποκωδικοποιητή) είναι αρκετή (δεν χρειάζεται μεγαλύτερης ισχύος). Οπότε αν υπάρχει βραχυκύκλωμα θα ανάψει η λάμπα και πιθανότατα δεν θα γίνει μεγαλύτερη ζημιά στην χαλασμένη πλακέτα.
ΔΕΝ συνιστώ να κάνεις δοκιμές με 230V για λόγους ασφαλείας (δικιάς σου ασφάλειας από ηλεκτροπληξία) απλά σε ενημερώνω πως γίνονται.  Αν τις ασφάλειες τις αγόρασες από το ebay, να μην είσαι σίγουρος ότι είναι ασφάλειες. Κυκλοφορεί πολλή σαβούρα που να μην καίγονται ούτε σε 10πλάσιο ρεύμα από το αναγραφόμενο.

----------


## Dr_Giwrgos

Τις μικρες διοδους (γυρω στις 6, δηλαδη 4 rectifier+2 στο κυκλωμα) καθως κ την zener τις μετρησα πανω στο κυκλωμα οπως ανεφερα κ προηγουμενως κ μου βγαζει μια χαρα ενδειξη το πολυμετρο.

Επισης σωστη ενδειξη μου βγαζει κ για τις διοδους ισχυος χωρις ομως να ξεκολλησω καποιο ποδαρακι.(Αυριο θα δοκιμασω με ενα ποδαρακι)

Την συγκεκριμενη ασφαλεια την δοκιμασα κ οντως εκοβε 12νοlt στα 0.5ampere .

Οταν δοκιμασα με 230volt εβαλα ασφαλεια 1,6Α 250ν οπως φαινεται κ στην εικονα με την πλακετα παραλληλα με την πρωτη καμμενη του κυκλωματος.

Την μεθοδο με λαμπα στην σειρα μου την ανεφερε καποιος γνωστος ως "η λαμπα του ηλεκτρολογου" ως μεθοδο να επισκευαζει προβληματικες συσκευες εχοντας 100watt λαμπα. Ειναι αρκετα χρησιμο. Ωραιος!

----------


## nyannaco

> Την συγκεκριμενη ασφαλεια την δοκιμασα κ οντως *εκοβε 12νοlt στα 0.5ampere* .


?????? Τϊ εννοείς?

----------


## FILMAN

Καταρχήν είτε "έσβηνες" τον αποκωδικοποιητή είτε όχι πριν τον βάλεις / βγάλεις από την πρίζα, πάντα θα είχες "σπίθες" τη στιγμή που τον έβαζες διότι το τροφοδοτικό του δεν σβήνει ποτέ.

Από όλα όσα έχουν αναφερθεί μέχρι τώρα μάλλον το FSDH321 έχει πρόβλημα. Τέτοιο ολοκληρωμένο έχει ετοιμοπαράδοτο ο Σιδέρης στο μεταξουργείο (και εγώ επίσης έχω ένα κομμάτι).

Το δευτερεύον του μετασχηματιστή είναι λογικό να δείχνει 0Ω διότι είναι λίγες δεκάδες εκατοστά χάλκινου σύρματος.

*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ! Εάν κάνεις δοκιμή τροφοδοτώντας το κύκλωμα με 230V έχοντας αφαιρέσει το FSDH321 για να δεις αν θα καεί η ασφάλεια (αλλά βάλε λάμπα σε σειρά είπαμε, οπότε: άναμμα λάμπας = κάψιμο ασφάλειας χωρίς τη λάμπα), ο μεγάλος ηλεκτρολυτικός πυκνωτής θα μείνει φορτισμένος σε τάση 325V ακόμα και αφού αποσυνδέσεις τα 230V από την πλακέτα, οπότε θα πρέπει να τον εκφορτίσεις προσεκτικά πριν συνεχίσεις με οτιδήποτε άλλο.*

----------

xsterg (31-10-16)

----------


## Dr_Giwrgos

> ?????? Τϊ εννοείς?


Δεν ημουν σαφής στο θέμα της ασφάλειας.

Λοιπόν...

1ον κάηκε η ασφάλεια του κυκλώματος του αποκωδικοποιητή.

2ον βρηκα ίδια (250volt , 1,6A)απο ένα αλλό τροφοδοτικό ώστε να δοκιμάσω έγινε υπερταση λόγω του σπινθήρα της πρίζας μου. Φυσικά κάηκε κ αυτή. 

Και οι δύο φαίνονται στις φωτογραφίες.

3ον Οταν έκανα δοκιμή δίνοντας 13volt Ac στην θέση του φις των 230 volt τοποθέτησα σε σειρά ασφάλεια 0.5Ampere παρόμοια  . Για αυτήν ανέφερα πως όταν την έβαλα σε κύκλωμα με 12volt DC παρατήρησα πως όντως έκοβε ρευματα πάνω απο 0.5-0.6 ampere.

----------


## Dr_Giwrgos

> Καταρχήν είτε "έσβηνες" τον αποκωδικοποιητή είτε όχι πριν τον βάλεις / βγάλεις από την πρίζα, πάντα θα είχες "σπίθες" τη στιγμή που τον έβαζες διότι το τροφοδοτικό του δεν σβήνει ποτέ.
> 
> Από όλα όσα έχουν αναφερθεί μέχρι τώρα μάλλον το FSDH321 έχει πρόβλημα. Τέτοιο ολοκληρωμένο έχει ετοιμοπαράδοτο ο Σιδέρης στο μεταξουργείο (και εγώ επίσης έχω ένα κομμάτι).
> 
> Το δευτερεύον του μετασχηματιστή είναι λογικό να δείχνει 0Ω διότι είναι λίγες δεκάδες εκατοστά χάλκινου σύρματος.
> 
> *ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ! Εάν κάνεις δοκιμή τροφοδοτώντας το κύκλωμα με 230V έχοντας αφαιρέσει το FSDH321 για να δεις αν θα καεί η ασφάλεια (αλλά βάλε λάμπα σε σειρά είπαμε, οπότε: άναμμα λάμπας = κάψιμο ασφάλειας χωρίς τη λάμπα), ο μεγάλος ηλεκτρολυτικός πυκνωτής θα μείνει φορτισμένος σε τάση 325V ακόμα και αφού αποσυνδέσεις τα 230V από την πλακέτα, οπότε θα πρέπει να τον εκφορτίσεις προσεκτικά πριν συνεχίσεις με οτιδήποτε άλλο.*


Ευχαριστώ κ εσένα για την απάντηση. 

Επειδή το βρήκα φθηνό παρήγγειλα ήδη αυτό. 
Δεν κατοικώ στην Αττική ώστε να το έπαιρνα απο εσένα π.χ . Είμαι κάτοικος Κατερίνης νομού Πιερίας.

Ευχαριστώ κ για τα κόκκινα γράμματα. Αυτό με τους πυκνωτές το έχω υπόψιν. Το πείραμα το είχαμε κάνει κ στην σχολή μου.
Είχα ένα εξάμηνο εργαστήριο Αναλογικών Ηλεκτρονικών κ αλλο ένα Ψηφιακών Ηλεκτρονικών καθώς κ αντίστοιχα θεωρητικά μαθήματα.

Η αποφόρτισή του μπορεί να γίνει αν του συνδέσω κατόπιν μια λάμπα 230volt προσεκτικά?

Ολα όσα θα κάνω θα πραγματοποιηθούν στο κατάστημα του γείτονά μου, όπου διατηρεί συστήματα συναγερμών κ έχει πάγκο εργασίας
ώστε να υπάρχει η σχετική ασφάλεια. 

Να ρωτήσω κ κάτι ακόμη...

Πρίν τις τέσσερις διόδους του rectifier υπάρχουν δύο πυκνωτές AC κ ένα ηλεκτρονικό στοιχείο με πηνιόσυρμα τυλιγμένο.
Αυτό τι ακριβώς κάνει?

----------


## xsterg

α καλα. φιλε δεν γνωριζεις τα βασικα και πας να παιξεις με 220. θα γινει ατυχημα. εγω θα σου ελεγα να πας να το πεταξεις και να παρεις ενα νεο.

----------

klik (01-11-16), nyannaco (01-11-16)

----------


## FILMAN

> Η αποφόρτισή του μπορεί να γίνει αν του συνδέσω κατόπιν μια λάμπα 230volt προσεκτικά?


Ναι, *ΑΛΛΑ:* Επειδή η λάμπα που θα βάλεις είναι 230V ενώ ο πυκνωτής θα έχει 325V, καλό είναι να τον εκφορτίσεις με δύο ίδιες μικρές λάμπες των 230V σε σειρά. Εννοείται ότι μιλάμε πάντα για λάμπες πυρακτώσεως ή αλογόνου, και όχι για CFL ή LED. Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις π.χ. δυο λάμπες 15W φούρνου / ψυγείου σε σειρά.



> Να ρωτήσω κ κάτι ακόμη...
> 
> Πρίν τις τέσσερις διόδους του rectifier υπάρχουν δύο πυκνωτές AC κ ένα ηλεκτρονικό στοιχείο με πηνιόσυρμα τυλιγμένο.
> Αυτό τι ακριβώς κάνει?


Το "ηλεκτρονικό στοιχείο" που λες δεν είναι καθόλου ηλεκτρονικό, και δεν είναι τίποτα παραπάνω από δυο ίδια πηνία τυλιγμένα γύρω από τον ίδιο πυρήνα, που σε συνδυασμό με τους δυο πυκνωτές που ανέφερες (οι οποίοι συνδέονται παράλληλα στα 230V~, ο ένας πριν, και ο άλλος μετά το πηνίο), σχηματίζουν ένα φίλτρο εξασθένησης του ηλεκτρικού θορύβου που μπαίνει/βγαίνει στη/από τη συσκευή μέσω του καλωδίου τροφοδοσίας ρεύματος.

----------


## Dr_Giwrgos

> Ναι, *ΑΛΛΑ:* Επειδή η λάμπα που θα βάλεις είναι 230V ενώ ο πυκνωτής θα έχει 325V, καλό είναι να τον εκφορτίσεις με δύο ίδιες μικρές λάμπες των 230V σε σειρά. Εννοείται ότι μιλάμε πάντα για λάμπες πυρακτώσεως ή αλογόνου, και όχι για CFL ή LED. Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις π.χ. δυο λάμπες 15W φούρνου / ψυγείου σε σειρά.
> 
> Το "ηλεκτρονικό στοιχείο" που λες δεν είναι καθόλου ηλεκτρονικό, και δεν είναι τίποτα παραπάνω από δυο ίδια πηνία τυλιγμένα γύρω από τον ίδιο πυρήνα, που σε συνδυασμό με τους δυο πυκνωτές που ανέφερες (οι οποίοι συνδέονται παράλληλα στα 230V~, ο ένας πριν, και ο άλλος μετά το πηνίο), σχηματίζουν ένα φίλτρο εξασθένησης του ηλεκτρικού θορύβου που μπαίνει/βγαίνει στη/από τη συσκευή μέσω του καλωδίου τροφοδοσίας ρεύματος.


Αυτο φανταζομουν κ εγω οτι θα εκανε. Οπως κ στο τροφοδοτικο Η/Υ οπου ειναι τυλιγμενο το καλωδιο σε φεριτη κατα την εισοδο των 230ac,ε?

Επισης τα 230volt ac γινονται 325v DC λογω του rectifier οπως τα 13ac σε 17-18dc,ε?

Εχεις δικιο για την αποφορτιση πυκνωτη. Την ωρα που διαβασα το μηνυμα δεν εδωσα σημασια στην ταση. Αλλωστε οσες φορες ετυχα σε πυκνωτη τον μετρησα με πολυμετρο πριν πιασω τα ποδαρακια του.

----------


## FILMAN

> Επισης τα 230volt ac γινονται 325v DC λογω του rectifier οπως τα 13ac σε 17-18dc,ε?


Όχι. Ο ανορθωτής (γέφυρα) δίνει στην έξοδό του την τάση εισόδου του με σταθερή πολικότητα. Ο μεγάλος ηλεκτρολυτικός πυκνωτής στην έξοδο της γέφυρας όμως φορτίζεται στην κορυφή της τάσης αυτής που για ημιτονοειδή τάση 230V RMS είναι 325V DC.

----------


## Dr_Giwrgos

Προς το παρόν έβγαλα τους δύο ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές και τους αντικατέστησα. 
Οι παλαιότεροι είχαν ESR 1,6Ωμ και 1,3Ωμ αντίστοιχα. Βέβαια κ οι καινούριοι είχαν παρόμοιο ESR.

Επίσης αφαίρεσα το chip και τοποθέτησα νέα ασφάλεια.

Τώρα βρίσκομαι σε αναμονή του νέου chip.

Αυριο θα αντικαταστήσω τις δύο διόδους ισχύος αφού πρώτα μετρήσω αυτές που βρίσκονται στο κύκλωμα αφαιρώντας ένα ποδαράκι.

Να αναφέρω πως την όρθια αντίσταση δίπλα απο τον πράσινο πυκνωτή την αφαίρεσα, διότι την βρήκα μαυρισμένη στην πλευρά που δεν έχω οπτική. (Ουτε στην φωτογραφία φαίνεται)Το παρατήρησα αφότου αφαίρεσα τον ηλεκτρολυτικό πυκνωτή.

----------


## klik

> Προς το παρόν έβγαλα τους δύο ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές και τους αντικατέστησα. 
> Οι παλαιότεροι είχαν ESR 1,6Ωμ και 1,3Ωμ αντίστοιχα. Βέβαια κ οι καινούριοι είχαν παρόμοιο ESR.


Αυτό δεν είναι σωστό. Κάποιο λάθος κάνεις.

----------


## FILMAN

Το ότι είναι μαυρισμένη η αντίσταση δεν λέει τίποτα. Τη μέτρησες;

----------


## Dr_Giwrgos

> Το ότι είναι μαυρισμένη η αντίσταση δεν λέει τίποτα. Τη μέτρησες;


Εχεις δίκιο. Ανησύχησα αρχικά. Το χρώμα της (Κίτρινο , Μώβ , Πορτοκαλί ---Χρυσό)

Να αναφέρω πως άλλαξα τους δύο ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές μετά τις τέσσερις διόδους της ανόρθωσης, την αντίσταση που αναφέρω για καλο κ για κακό.
Επίσης μετρησα τις διόδους ισχύος μετά τον μετασχηματιστή (με ποδαράκι στον αέρα) κ είναι εντάξει.

Μέτρησα κ την είσοδο του οπτοκαπλερ απο την πλευρά του κυκλώματος του αποκωδικοποιητή κ όχι του τροφοδοτικού.
Παρουσίασε ιδίοτητες διόδου.

Αυριο θα κολλήσω κ το FSDH321 και θα μεταφέρω τα νέα. Ελπίζω να δουλεψει!
IMG_20161110_132735.jpgIMG_20161110_132803.jpgIMG_20161110_132939.jpg

----------

